# Hospital Discharge, Admit to Hospice in a hospital setting.



## randiroyder (May 7, 2009)

My doctor discharged an inpatient from the regular floor (99239) and admitted her to the Hospice floor, in the same hospital, inpatient services. She did a complete new H & P on the admit. These were both on the same day. Can the doctor bill the discharge code and an admit code with the GV modifier on the same day? 

What if the doctor transfered the care to the hospice doctor? Then can the original doctor bill the discharge, and the hospice doctor bill for a new admit for hospice care? This is all on the same day, same hospital, the patient stays put does not move anywhere.

I hope this made since. Thanks so very very much.


----------

